# How to frame basement walls with 9' ceiling



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Hi and welcome Jigglyman, to the best darn DIY'r site on the web.

Heck with standard framing you should do this.....

http://blog.makezine.com/archive/200...e-theater.html

Mark


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

You could do either----If you want a drop ceiling --remember,you will loose an inch of height for the metal wall L piece.

If you use 8' studs--with a top and bottom plate --that's 8' 3"--Hold the drywall an inch or an inch and a half--There's your 8' ceiling.

Using a stud gun to attach an L shaped cleat to the wall has always worked for me.

A tip on building basement walls-----Build them on the floor with the top closest to the foundation--
Then drag them up the wall to stand them up.

All to often a wall built in the usual manner will bump into some pipe or electrical that you didn't notice.
(The usual method of wall building is bottom of stud wall nearest the foundation,

Go ahead--ask away---lots of folks here have finish a basement.----Mike--


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Somebody just posted this exact issue a few weeks ago. Maybe someone can find it.
Ron


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

The frame wall should run to the joists in order to get rigidity for the wall. Add fire-blocking at the drop ceiling height to prevent a fire in the wall from reaching the joist bays or drop ceiling void. Also fire-block to the concrete wall required every 10' lineally, to stop fire from traveling laterally.

Gary


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Jiggy,
Why don't you just go to a real lumberyard and order 9' precuts, (104 5/8") ? Build the walls aprox. 3/4" short and stand them up. Pin bottom plate with a ramset gun, plumb walls, cut some plywood strips to fit every couple of feet between top of wall and top plate. Fasten with a nail gun or 3" screws. If you are using treated bottom plates, you can get ramset pins that are compatible with treated lumber. It does make things a bit easier to have the walls run up just under the joists than stopping a foot short. 
Mike Hawkins


----------

